# [RISOLTO] java, eclipse ed svn: come fare?

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

da tempo sviluppo applicazioni in Java di media-grande entità, ed utilizzo Eclipse.

Vorrei sapere se è possibile utilizzare la mia Gentoo come server svn, in modo da mantenere tutti i sorgenti ed avere un repository aggiornato con ogni revisione.

Un po' come si fa per le versioni -9999 dei pacchetti svn di gentoo.

E' possibile?

Purtroppo so molto poco circa il funzionamento di questo sistema, almeno come sviluppatore, visto che come utente lo utilizzo tranquillamente.

Se qualcuno potesse darmi qualche indicazione...

----------

## riverdragon

Non sono un esperto di svn, ma non capisco il problema: se ti compili subversion anche come server e fai sì che i tuoi repository locali puntino al server (locale pure quello) dovrebbe funzionare tutto, no?

----------

## fbcyborg

No aspetta, cosa intendi per "compilarlo anche come server"? non c'è una USE flag "server", se è questo che intendi. 

Però, già vedo che c'è una USE flag "java". Probabilmente serve anche quella(?).

Oppure, (adesso che ho trovato un'altra cosa...) serve CVS, come spiegato qui?

Un'altra cosa che mi piacerebbe fosse possibile fare è la seguente: tramite eclipse, caricare/scaricare dal server le varie "revision".

Forse è questo che serve. Giusto?

Faccio tutte queste domande perché tutto sommato sono a zero in questo campo, e nonostante gli howto e guide che ci sono ingiro, ancora non ho focalizzato bene la cosa.

Grazie per l'aiuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Per eclipse e subversion c'è subclipse, l'ho usato non meno di tre anni fa, all'epoca funzionava bene.

Sulla questione della compilazione avevi ragione. La USE java serve per abilitare i binding per quel linguaggio. Al termine della compilazione dell'ebuild compaiono delle indicazioni su come avviare un server subversion, quindi se apri l'ebuild riesci (con un po' di difficoltà, probabilmente) a leggerle.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, ti ringrazio, ma purtroppo dobbiamo fare un passo indietro.

Sto impazzendo con questo howto, del quale moltissime persone si lamentano del fatto che non sia esatto.

Purtroppo, al momento del test, ottengo sempre un:

```
cvs [login aborted]: connect to localhost(127.0.0.1):2401 failed: Connection refused
```

E questo accade quando provo a fare "cvs login" e dopo aver inserito la password (ovviamente ho settato la variabile d'ambiente CVSROOT).

Non riesco a trovare un howto che spieghi bene come avere un server cvs funzionante.

Tu hai qualche idea?

----------

## riverdragon

Ma vuoi subversion o cvs?

Comunque non ho mai usato cvs, non saprei aiutarti. Se ti interessa un qualsiasi vcs prova git, io lo sto usando per un mio progetto appoggiandomi a github per scambiare il tutto con un mio amico. Se capisci l'inglese guarda qui, c'è Linus che spiega perché vale la pena (dura un'ora e dieci ma li passi con gusto).

----------

## fbcyborg

A me serve un sistema per tenere i backup di tutte le revisioni e le versioni di un progetto in Java che sto sviluppando.

Non è che per forza devo usare cvs, o subversion. Sono a zero in materia, come dicevo, quindi l'importante è che riesca a trovare una buona soluzione per le mie esigenze.

EDIT1: guarda, ho provato anche con questo howto su git, ma con esito negativo.

A questo punto non saprei.

Ho letto comunque che CVS è sconsigliato, visto che il suo successore sembra essere SVN. Provo a installare quello, come server.

EDIT2:: finalmente. Sono riuscito a installare subversion server, con websvn (ssh). Ora devo solo integrarlo ad Eclipse e capire bene come si deve usare.

----------

## fbcyborg

Penso di aver trovato la strada per risolvere il problema: Eclipse + subeclipse plugin + svn server.

Ora però non mi rimane che da capire come fare per portare tutto il mio progetto sul server svn, e cominciare a lavorarci aggiornando le revisioni e se possibile, lavorare anche con delle copie locali.

Ad es.: sono fuori casa senza internet, mi porto il progetto dietro sul portatile, ci lavoro e quando torno a casa aggiorno con una nuova revisione il server svn.

----------

## oRDeX

bhe per il tuo esempio basta cheil server svn sia accessibile non solo dalocalhost,ma da tutta la rete locale,cosìti colleghi con il portatile, fai un checkout,lavori ed al tuo ritorno fai un "push" sul server (non ricordo iltermine preciso invece di push). Come normalmente accade per lo sviluppo su svn

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, adesso pare che sia tutto funzionante!

Il termine è "commit"!  :Smile: 

Ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Il termine è "commit"! 

 

Grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho un problema.

Ho creato un altro utente sul server svn (e compare in /etc/svnusers), che però non è un utente del sistema come invece lo è la mia utenza.

Non credo comunque che questo sia la causa del problema che sto per descrivere.

In pratica quando il mio amico accede con la sua utenza, non riesce a fare commit, per un problema di autorizzazioni che non riesco a risolvere.

Può fare login in websvn, può fare gli "update" da subversive, ma niente che sia inerente ad una scrittura.

Come faccio a dargli i permessi di scrittura?

----------

